# Llamar una grafica desde un formulario VBA



## luzelenamartelo (Dec 7, 2009)

Hola queridos amigos de Mr. Excel

Quisiera aprovechar la oportunidad y comentar este problema que tengo: He creado una aplicacion en Excel 2003, la cual es una hoja de cálculo mas o menos extensa en la que hay una base de datos, unas fórmulas, unas macros y en especial unas gráficas (dispersión). El usuario no ve nada de eso, ya que diseñé una aplicación usando VBA y se utilizan formularios para introducir los datos, la hoja de cálculo realiza los calculos debidos y devuelve los resultados a las casillas asignadas en los formularios, pero dependiendo de esos resultados, necesito llamar una de las gráficas de la hoja de cálculo y que aparezca en un formulario de la aplicacion: ¿Es esto posible?. Se que Visual Basic 6.0 posee el control OLE especialmente para este fin mas no se si Excel VBA cuenta con esta capacidad.
Agradecida de antemano: Luz E. Martelo


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 7, 2009)

Hola Luz,

Existe una manera de hacerlo que no require exportar la imágen a un archivo. Pero el único lugar donde lo he visto es en el libro _Professional Excel Development_ y no voy a publicar la información de los autores sin permiso de la casa editorial de ellos. La otra manera que conozco usa una exportación del gráfico a un archivo y una importación del mismo. Se ve una explicación aquí en el sitio viejo de J-Walk.

http://www.j-walk.com/ss/excel/tips/tip66.htm


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Dec 9, 2009)

Luz Elena,

Stephen Bullen, uno de los autores que menciona Greg, tiene publicado en su página un archivo que se llama "PastePicture.zip".  Esto es lo que necesitas usar.

http://www.oaltd.co.uk/Excel/Default.htm

Básicamente necesitas usar el método .CopyPicture desde la gráfica, y después, haces algo como

Picture1.Picture = PastePicture()

estoy escribiendo de memoria, pero algo así es lo que debe funcionar.


----------



## ST2 (Dec 15, 2009)

1000 gracias Juan,solo conocia el metodo que sugiere Greg,pero este no,asi que despues de un vistazo rapido bien vale la pena revisarlo con calma ya que la funcion pastepicture emplea varias funciones apis y eso son palabras mayores para quienes no estamos familiarizadas con ellas.


----------

